# throwing the net for shrimp



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

I havent done this for a long time and was wondering do you still throw rabbit pellets out to attract shrimp? If not what can I do to attract white shrimp.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

What kind of area do you put your bait in? I'm assuming it's out of the current, somewhere.
And I guess you are throwing at night? Tell us how it's done.


----------



## vince6o1 (Jun 1, 2015)

guys over here in biloxi sometimes use rabbit pellets. I have used a can of cat food of the some sort of seafood variety. just take a knife or something and punch out some holes on the lid. tie some mono to the pull tab and tie off to the dock or boat launch or wherever you are throwing the net. after you finish throwing the net be sure to retrieve the can and dispose of it correctly. i have also heard using yellow corn meal. haven't seen or tried that yet.


----------



## rr41mag (Sep 28, 2014)

That's where I used to live in Biloxi. I remember that cat food too. We use to get it for .07 a can. We would set a coleman lantern on the edge of the peir and throw a few times about every 10 to 15 mins. I watched a you tube video where they dropped a light down in the water and held these big nets in the water. I have a ten foot cast net I'll be using.


----------

